
ANZ Bank's security incident response tool open sourced - apapli
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/15/aussie_bank_boffins_drop_slick_ir_tool_for_mandiant_mobs/
======
Haydos585x2
It took me a few times to see the GitHub link in the article. If anyone else
has the same trouble it is here:
[https://github.com/biggiesmallsAG/nightHawkResponse](https://github.com/biggiesmallsAG/nightHawkResponse)

------
mixmastamyk
A bit OT but wanted to mention how impressed I was with ANZ and it's
technology when I was in New Zealand. Not that they are completely responsible
but NZ banking makes the US look like its still the 1970's.

ANZ has a lovely, clear website and apps where its possible to send a friend
25 cents for a candy bar on a whim for free. Every large entity is in a
dropdrown and you can add a friends number and pay immediately or 10pm that
night depending on bank.

~~~
contingencies
_ANZ has a lovely, clear website and apps_

Every business should have this: it doesn't really count as 'technology'.

 _its possible to send a friend 25 cents for a candy bar on a whim for free_

This is more a function of the national interbank settlement system and market
norms than the bank in question. In Europe, the numerous national interbank
settlement systems and disparate norms were consolidated in to a new European
norm: a regulation was passed that cross-border transactions could not be
charged at more than national transactions, quickly resulting in (AFAIK) free
transactions between any EU accounts/banks/countries.

 _pay immediately or 10pm that night depending on bank_

... the 'or 10pm' part is a disgrace. The way I see it, the twin phrases
"close of business" and "next business day" are pathetic excuses for so much
anachronism, whenever you hear it you should train yourself to wince and
wonder who is shirking modernity.

On the plus side, I remember only 15 years ago ANZ was the first international
bank with ATMs in Vietnam ... for years if you wanted to use an ATM in Hanoi,
you absolutely had to find ANZ. Laos and Cambodia were pretty similar, though
the former had BCEL too, if only in the capital, then a few years later Luang
Prabang. However, today, ANZ's lead in these markets has apparently been
squandered.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Yep, that's why I said they were not completely responsible.

Believe it or not I appreciated the 10pm part. It was fast enough, and at
least once it allowed me to fix a mistake before it occurred.

------
Roritharr
This looks cool, but I haven't really understood when I would use it... Is
there a better explanation somewhere?

